
Apple begins exports from India as Foxconn starts making iPhone XR - aq3cn
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/business/india-business/apple-begins-exports-from-india-as-foxconn-starts-making-iphone-xr/articleshow/72227591.cms
======
jangid
US-China trade war will further benefit India. But it looks like they are
moving towards a settlement.

